# Sounds



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Free is good! LOL

for a free wave mixer try Audacity

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ 

You might wan't to check out the free effects. You can download them from the links given on the site. Lots of really cool stuff you can do.

Sites with downloadable sound files.....


http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs/Wavs.html 

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html 

http://www.cavernsofblood.com/scarystuff.html#music 

http://szworld.net/Scary Sounds/ScarySounds.htm 

http://hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html 

Hope this helps.


----------

